# Pandas or Sloths?



## impulse211 (Jan 29, 2010)

Panda panda are winning!


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

As cute as Panda's are..they are still bears *danger* so yep I picked Sloths only for the cuteness factor and the fact that things that won't eat me are invariably even cuter. If I had to give money for charity I would divi it up evenly though.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Just so you all know, some sloths are REALLY scary


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

P A N D A S!!

and then sloths because they're cute too


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

How can you all say that a panda is cuter than this?










I just vomited a rainbow.


----------



## infpnerdgirl (May 3, 2010)

I picked sloths because they were losing. :tongue: I am such a rebel...


----------



## Atenza Coltheart (Apr 19, 2010)

PANDASLOTH!  Epic Win~


----------



## impulse211 (Jan 29, 2010)

SPREAD THE PANDemic!!!

SUPPORT THE PANDAS!!!!


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Atenza Coltheart said:


> PANDASLOTH!  Epic Win~


No, you pick one side or the other. So which is it? This:










Or this:










Do you want the angry bear or the fugging cute tree climber?


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

Linus said:


> Just so you all know, some sloths are REALLY scary


This photo reminded me of Wolverine (Hugh Jackman) and I blushed...I am a little disturbed :laughing: Yeah Sloths!


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

It should be noted that no sloth has a natural green coloring. That's mold. Fucking mold. And most sloths have it. They'd be adorable without it.

Also, genius trick trying to split the panda vote with that third option lol.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Antagonist said:


> Also, genius trick trying to split the panda vote with that third option lol.


OMG TONY IS A POLITICAL EVIL GENIUS. I didn't even realize this BAD tony


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

talon235 said:


> OMG TONY IS A POLITICAL EVIL GENIUS. I didn't even realize this BAD tony


He is a crafty person. Very crafty. As am I. Here is more cute slothness!:










And another rainbow has been emitted from me.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck you, I pick penguins:










LOOK AT ALL THAT FLUFFY INDEPENDENCE.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

As a firm supporter of Pistols For Pandas, I'm quite sure it's easy to tell how I voted.


----------

